# Speed up net connection about 30% for broadband users



## rohan_mhtr (Jan 24, 2009)

This is my first tutorial , i hope it helps you all.
If you're using cable broadband internet try this before anything else. It's really simple to do and it works great.

Download this simple program to edit your settings > *www.dslreports.com/front/drtcp.html  ( not more then 100kb size )
1. Set Tcp Receive Window (RWIN) to 128480
2. Set Windows Scaling, Time Stamping, Selective Acks, Path MTU Discovery, Black Hole Detection to Default.
3. Leave Max Duplicate Acks and TTL Blank [Delete anything in those fields]
4. Save to Registry. Reboot.

Best of luck increasing your net speed . 
I have mtnl night unlimited plan in which speedtest shows results of about 1.7mb/sec but after using this trick my speed went as high as 3mb/sec and averages about 2.4mb/sec .
check out my speed result at the following link

*img291.imageshack.us/img291/5629/speedtestum6.png
It really worked for me .
Let me know your results .


----------



## xpac (Jan 24, 2009)

Wow it really works . I am using 256kbps net and it never showed above 200kbps but now is touching 300kbps , thanks .


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Jan 24, 2009)

xpac said:


> Wow it really works . I am using 256kbps net and it never showed above 200kbps but now is touching 300kbps , thanks .


which isp are u using?


----------



## raksrules (Jan 24, 2009)

^^which ISP man ??
I have taken the MTNL 999 UL plan. Still not activated yet 

btw the site is offline at present

Can you upload that file here or on some other file hosting site for now ?


----------



## mrintech (Jan 24, 2009)

Not working for me 

Airtel 128 kbps plan


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Jan 24, 2009)

It will be working only for cable broadband user



rak007 said:


> ^^which ISP man ??
> I have taken the MTNL 999 UL plan. Still not activated yet
> 
> btw the site is offline at present
> ...


Site is working perfectly 
try refreshing the page otherwise i will upload somewhere else .
I checked my result again using mcafee speedometer and there is increase of about 200kbps.



rak007 said:


> ^^which ISP man ??
> I have taken the MTNL 999 UL plan. Still not activated yet


  is there any 999ul plan from mtnl in mumbai ? I am not sure about it . I am using 849 night unlimited plan .


----------



## raksrules (Jan 24, 2009)

^^yes MTNL has introduced a new plan 256kbps UL for 999 + taxes. But mind you, the speed is capped at 256 kbps and you will not get a UPTO 2Mbps that you would be getting with you current plan. So if you are someone who downloads more than i suggest you stick to your current plan and continue you download at night. Because no matter you would not be able to download as much as you do now because of the speed cap.


----------



## thinknano (Jan 24, 2009)

hey i am going to get a new plan 750UL home plan from BSNL...and it's about 256Kbps

what will be the dl/ul speed????......and it will be optical fiber one....


----------



## mrintech (Jan 24, 2009)

What is cable broadband user???


----------



## harryneopotter (Jan 24, 2009)

doesnt work ....to make it worse it even capped my 2Mbps line to 512 Kbps ...


----------



## Count Dracula (Jan 25, 2009)

Yep my speed did increase but barely it was like 1732kbps earlier and now it came 1801kbps xD.Thanks for it anyways lol.


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Jan 25, 2009)

harryneopotter said:


> doesnt work ....to make it worse it even capped my 2Mbps line to 512 Kbps ...


Which isp , b e sure to follow the exact instruction , i would advise u to try again and dont forget to restart your pc and modem .


----------



## xpac (Jan 25, 2009)

rohan_mhtr said:


> which isp are u using?


I am using broadband internet from YOU telecom , my net speed has really increased but surprisingly my upload speed has reduced . Is there any connection in this . Btw  i am happy since i dont care of the upload speed .


----------



## Ecstasy (Jan 25, 2009)

I didn't find any difference. For me its the same.

MTNL DSL 1199 plan.


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Jan 25, 2009)

will it work for bsnl 750+ unlimited plan


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Jan 25, 2009)

pc_game_lover2004 said:


> will it work for bsnl 750+ unlimited plan


there is no harm in trying it out .


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Jan 25, 2009)

well i dont do experiments...


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Jan 25, 2009)

nopes...nothing...same as b4...


----------



## Dark Core (Jan 26, 2009)

Does this work only for Broadband, I am using Airtel Mobile Office mine Modem (Phone) is not detected in the software  Guys do u know any software that optimize speed for Dial-Up users like me. I have used Ashampoo Internet Acclerator 2 but to no avail


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 26, 2009)

mrintech said:


> Not working for me
> 
> Airtel 128 kbps plan


The difference wud not even be noticable.

And that's not broadband btw.


----------



## harryneopotter (Jan 26, 2009)

rohan_mhtr said:


> Which isp , b e sure to follow the exact instruction , i would advise u to try again and dont forget to restart your pc and modem .



My ISP is TATA indicom, and i followed the exact intsructions and still the same problem. Even at Modems Page .. its is showing

Downstream : 524 kbps

where earlier it used to show 2048 Kbps.

May be its an ISP side issue (but occured just after applying the above trick) ... nt sure ... will call them tomorrow.


----------



## freshseasons (Jan 27, 2009)

Disappointment!
  Doest even make one 1kb difference.Is it because i'm using Vista ?


----------



## mrintech (Jan 27, 2009)

*@ rohan_mhtr*

Can you please elaborate what this software actually does?


----------



## VexByte (Jan 27, 2009)

Does it serves the same purpose as *TCPOptimizer* ?


----------



## pr.itdude (Jan 27, 2009)

i tried this.....
but no improvement in the d/l speed, instead the u/l speed decreases slightly....!!

i also think that speedtest.net is not perfect, it mere gives indication !!


----------



## lalam (Jan 29, 2009)

Well will this work for sify broadband anybody in here with SB tried this, do get back i'm quite nervous about trying this thing out on myself as i do hate calling customer care.


----------



## thewisecrab (Jan 29, 2009)

mrintech said:


> What is cable broadband user???


Thats the one that either the TV cablewala provides, or those provided by Hathway, Sify (discontinued AFAIK), YOU Telecom, etc.


----------



## confused!! (Jan 29, 2009)

pr.itdude said:


> i tried this.....
> but no improvement in the d/l speed, instead the u/l speed decreases slightly....!!


same here


----------



## freshseasons (Jan 29, 2009)

These are all marketing gimmicks .Not that the thread creator had anything to sell.However the title was mouth watering.And then as usual disappointment follows.Nothing works as promised .Noteven 3 percent of assured 30 %.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 29, 2009)

_Lesson to be learned:_ If you want higher speeds, consider upgrading your Internet access plan.


----------



## pr.itdude (Jan 29, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> _Lesson to be learned:_ If you want higher speeds, consider upgrading your Internet access plan.



^^ +1


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 30, 2009)

^^Absoultely


----------



## confused!! (Jan 30, 2009)

Dikhawe pe mat jao, apni akal lagao

That's what I did'nt do


----------



## iinfi (Jan 31, 2009)

this thread is a truck load of trash... what makes me feel that the people who said it works for them are the same person who started this thread?


----------



## Coool (Jan 31, 2009)

Not working for me tooooo.


----------



## Techmastro (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi all, 
Please refer my speed test after trying this tweak. I know my broadband speed haven't improved as I can see same download cap in my modem settings but can some one explain why speedtest shows phenomenal increase in my speeds
*img87.imageshack.us/img87/876/speedtestlt0.th.jpg
Even utorrent is giving same old speed but I observed 1 thing that SNR is reduced from 31 to 24 after this tweak.


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Feb 5, 2009)

Ok i was out of town for a week and hence i wasnt able to comment . I had found this trick on net and really surprised by the results and hence decided to post it since i thaught it might be helpful . This trick only removes the default cap value and optimizes your net speed which in  windows is set to some default value hence the high browsing speed and not the download speed . If this trick is not working then can anyone tell me why speed test results and mcafee speedometer result are showing so high values which i have also posted .



Techmastro said:


> Hi all,
> can some one explain why speedtest shows phenomenal increase in my speeds
> *img87.imageshack.us/img87/876/speedtestlt0.th.jpg
> Even utorrent is giving same old speed but I observed 1 thing that SNR is reduced from 31 to 24 after this tweak.


Its not just speedtest , try any other online internet speed testing sites and thy will show you higher results . Also how is your browsing experience .
For people who think this thread is a trash , have u atleast verified this software throughly before commenting ? 
I would feel happy even if a single person has benifited from this tweak .


----------



## D@rekills4 (Feb 5, 2009)

Will this work for Wi-Fi???


----------



## KiwiKev (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: I am Amazed - Speed Test Results UP 300%*

Hi all,

I can't believe my download speed increase,
its phenomenal at *300% Increase*

im running a Toshiba LapTop, Centrino Core 2 Duo at 2.0 ghz
with Vista Home Premium.

After making the changes, im now up 300% to an 
ongoing download speed of *11,628 kb/s *
which works out to be 11.6 meg a second.

It shows an average of 9841, but that is only because I left my 2 original
speed tests in for the equation, which were so low, so they bring the whole average down.

i have attached the speed test so you can see the results for yourself.
the best i could get before was 4000, now today im up to the 11,628 kb/s,

Im in auckland  new zealand, and even when i tried a server 7350 miles
away in Denver Colorado in the US, and i still had a download speed of
 9492 kb/s (9.4 meg a second)

when i first did the test, i did it on a local isp here in auckland, and my speed was even higher at 14,500 kb/s, I am just blown away buy the increase.

*NOTE:* Also if you look at the summary against my isp and the new zealand average, where the orange bars are, i am 3 times higher than all of them,
and 2 1/2 times the Global Average,  thats amazing.

once again thanks heaps.

Cheers KiwiKev


----------



## shaunak (Feb 8, 2009)

> Dikhawe pe mat jao, apni akal lagao



I would second that. If you are loosing upload speed for a few Kbs increase in Dl, its not worth it.


----------



## iinfi (Feb 8, 2009)

post #39 says it all. LOL


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: I am Amazed - Speed Test Results UP 300%*



KiwiKev said:


> once again thanks heaps.
> 
> Cheers KiwiKev



Thanks , atleast someone there to appriciate the effort , by the way which isp?


----------



## KiwiKev (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi Rohan,

Im using Vodafone Broadband in Auckland, NZ
and since then i have checked my speed on other SpeedTest sites
on various days and times and I am consistantly getting 11,600 kb/s (11.6 meg/s )
one site as I mentioned i got to 14,500 kb/s

before this i was only getting between 900 and 4000 kb/s so im wrapped
with the speed increase.

rohan, thanks again

Cheers KiwiKev


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 5, 2009)

will it work BSNL Home 750 BB plan


----------



## noserver (Mar 6, 2009)

iam not using tweak, only normal is good enough, btw, how to set back to default setting if not works?

btw i try speedupguide.net is good too


----------

